# Unemployment Rates?



## Kirie (Mar 29, 2011)

While doing some economy research for Australia, I found the following graphic about unemployment rates. The dates are from 2010, and I was just wondering how accurate they are and if things are better / worse now.










Creative Commons Licensed by income protection insurance.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There probably has not been a significant change nationally since the 2010 figures were produced and though the national unemployment was possibly trending down a tad late last year, school and tertiary education students coming on to the market at the end of last year could have nullified that trend.

And then there could be different figures for Queensland this year as a result of many businesses being affected by flooding and cyclone damage, though that may also be offset by activity brought about by re-building programs.
Other states could also have some weather related impact but not lijkely to be the same affect and more localised whereas Queensland has had broader weather problems and tourism being a large economic factor for the state, it has had a miserable time of late and a lot of investment will be required to recover, that perhaps being a tad slower in current economic climate facing many countries.


----------

